# Bait



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Any one out fishing LL tried useing saltets for bait thanks


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Humm...what are they?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like a new snack food ...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I googled it; this explains it very clearly:
http://saltet.dk/

Help us out here bowhunt, it might be something we should try


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*OH, Now I get it...*



Kickapoo Duke said:


> I googled it; this explains it very clearly:
> http://saltet.dk/
> 
> Help us out here bowhunt, it might be something we should try


 *** Silly me, it's much more understandable now... :mpd:


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks like a minnow on staresoids they sell them at gander mountain


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Green to you for stumping the 2Cool brain trust! I have never heard of them.
RT


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Ya thay say thay live for a long time


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanking may be good for stipers


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Found some info on "black salty" live bait.

http://www.blacksalty.com/blacksalty.htm


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Tbone*



Danny O said:


> Found some info on "black salty" live bait.
> 
> http://www.blacksalty.com/blacksalty.htm


 Dont look tasty! LOL!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Baby carp ,they sell them at OT'S on old humble rd .
They have been selling then to salt water fisherman
for several years now mainly for flounder when mullet
get hard to find, they will live a short time before dying
in the saltwater .:texasflag


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a friggin' goldfish.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks more like another invasive species.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Are y'all talking about 'black salty'? Bought some at Park Prairie on Fayette for LMB. Look like black goldfish. I didn't have much luck with them, but I couldn't get anything to work too well that day.


----------



## scooter79 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stripers dont like them much either... Large shiners work better than those do. cost twice as much too


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

"I.F. Anderson biologists and staff utilize a proprietary, patent-pending process that enables the Black Salty to stay alive on the hook in saltwater for up to 1-1/2 hours."

I'm curious as to how is this so?!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Gold fish and croaker cross breed. Spent lots of money on them, but never produced. Would rather use soft plastics.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I always go back to the main question....why? why pay for something that is free.....shad are free. But if shad weren't available I would use gold fish. And never used gold fish yet...so must be plenty of shad. and no gander mountain here in Livingston....walmart.....


----------

